# Wow. I may have a new favorite 1911.



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

I picked up the Classic Super Grade that I won on GB today. I will say one thing, I really lucked out. I can't find a single mark on it. I was told it was fired a total of 200 rounds and after looking it over, I can believe it. It still has the factory grease in it from Wilson and came with the soft case, paperwork, and all six mags. This model also has the adjustable target night sites, which is one of the very few options available for the Super Grade.

I can't wait to try it out. My RRA Limited Match has been my favorite 1911 for quite a while, but this Wilson may be the new king.

I got a real nice deal as this model sells for $4 grand new. Actually, more with the night sites. I stole this one for a good bit less and I avoided the 9-12 month wait time. :mrgreen:

http://www.wilsoncombat.com/index_super.htm

http://www.wilsoncombat.com/p_supergrade.asp




























This is my second Wilson. Here's a pic with my trusty CQB.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice - I love 2 tone 1911s!


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

Two beauties. Congrats.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on the new Wilson:drooling:. I am happy for ya:drooling:. Don't for get the range report when you have time:drooling:. Good luck.:smt028


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

I never thought I would say this to another man...but, nice pair.

Now I feel dirty,I'm going to the shower.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Good looking set.


----------



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

*Wow*

A great bunch of guns. A investment there.


----------

